# I LOVE Fromm



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I've ran out of Eden so I ordered some more food. With all the good things I've heard on here about Fromm being good for sensitive tummies I decided to go with that. Firstly, there is only one retailer that sells Fromm in the UK according to their website. So, I ordered from them along with a couple of other things. I must say I'm spectacularly pleased with them! I ordered late afternoon on Wednesday and it arrived Thursday morning...I was shocked. You can pay by card or by PayPal. They have different sizes of it as well as different varieties (though not as much as the US) and it came in three plastic tubs, which means it all doesn't go stale when you open one big bag. 

Now...the really amazing thing. I started off transitioning with a mix of Eden and Fromm but the more Fromm they ate the more solid their stools were so I've just given them Fromm yesterday. Both Mylo and Willow have completely solid stools!!! It's so great to be able to just pick up a solid piece! It's early days yet, but I really hope this continues because I'm stupidly ecstatic about it! Oh what having dogs does to us! I'm now excited about dog food and poo. 

For those of you who read my other thread...since I posted it, Willow's crate had been clean every night so I think we're good!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yay! Another Fromm convert. I just love Fromm. As you know, it worked miracles for Toby. I am eternally grateful to Zorana for suggesting it. Over four months with no issues- a record for Toby. Perfect poop, no problems, and he loves it.

I'm glad the babies on that side of the pond love it too! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Awesome!! I'm happy that the switch was a good one. I've been considering switching myself and am going to take a peek at Fromm. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

That's great!!! And I am happy about Willow too.
Now I want Fromm too but it doesn't exist here.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Great! I went with many dog foods over the last 6 years with my pug, Sadie. It wasn't until I got Ike and came to this site I heard about Fromm so from the beginning I switched Sadie and Ike went on the puppy Fromm and I have been so pleased, they each get a tablespoon of the can Fromm daily also. I have noticed a big difference in Sadie since Oct 2012 when I started using it. I like and so do they , the game bird. Congratulations!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Yay another Fromm lover!! I'm so glad their poos are looking solid and firm! I am also happy you were able to find it because I know your choices are really limited. 

I haven't been able to stop raving about it since I started feeding it! Lola used to have chronic ear infections when I fed anything, even the 5 and 6 star kibbles, but then stopped once we found Fromm. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

I just ordered Fromm for the first time. Trying to find a compromise between quality (my primary objective) and price (BF's biggest worry). He's been pitching a fit about Acana/Orijen because we've spent $85+ for the dogs and cats to eat every few weeks. So I just ordered Fromm yesterday(Pork for the pups, Surf & Turf for the kitties) and we'll see how they like it! It is $10 less even with shipping through pet food direct dot com, (I never shop online without a discount).


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

melissa is it cheaper than z/p,i think i'll give it a go


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Melissa, how does the price compare to the Eden?x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Star's Mama (Aug 15, 2012)

Yay!

I have a question tho. How much poop a day with Fromm?

Thinking of switching because I really don't want to drive 50min or more to get zp and some allergy (not sure if seasonal)/gassy problems with zp. Think the closest local pet store here has Fromm too.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

It has good reviews.
Fromm Four Star Nutritionals Grain-Free Dog Food | Review and Rating


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I got the Fromm golden because the new ones are not available here yet. I think it was £28 for 6.5kg and £4.50 postage if you spend under £50 so I think it's a similar price to Eden. One thing I forgot to mention is that the pups liked it much more, they're much happier to eat it and almost took my hand off the first night.

Yep, definitely cheaper than ZP Michele. I love ZP but I think it was just too Rich for Mylo's tummy. This also has pre and probiotics in it. They've been pooping a small, compact amount about twice a day since the switch. Maybe 3 times for Mylo. 

Thanks to everyone for recommending it. Ashley - if it wasn't for you and Toby with his similar issues I may never have tried Fromm, so I'm very grateful to you too. I hope I got everyone's questions as I'm on my phone!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

This is the link to the one I got from the UK retailer. 
Fromm Puppy Gold 6 75kg | Postal Pets Products


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Rach_Hudson said:


> Melissa, how does the price compare to the Eden?x
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I've just done the maths (don't ask my why at this time!) and it's actually cheaper than Eden whether you get the 6.75kg or 15kg. I worked it out based on the adult gold one because I thought that is what you'd get. I also think that's the most expensive type. The Fromm works out £3.65 per kg and the Eden works out £4 a kg based on the 6.75kg(Fromm) and 7.5kg(Eden) bags. Delivery for Fromm is £4.50 unless you spend over £50 (the website also sells toys and treats etc) and delivery for Eden is £4.99 unless you spend £75 which means 22.5kg in one go to qualify. 



michele said:


> It has good reviews.
> Fromm Four Star Nutritionals Grain-Free Dog Food | Review and Rating


Michele, we can't get that one at the moment unfortunately but the Gold variety has 4 stars and comes highly recommended.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Oh , I meant to say you can also get it in 2.25kg bags for £11.40 so you don't have to buy ridiculous sizes if you don't want to. I went for the 6.75kg anyway. I sound like I'm on commission or something!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

You're so welcome Melissa. Poor Mylo has been through so much just like Toby so it's great when they finally feel better!!!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

And, as usual, not available in Oz, sigh


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

Another food to keep in mind then if I ever need it!

A easy accessible good food I find is natures diet, you can find it in most pet shops but it's cheaper to buy in bulk on amazon, rock solid stools on those.
It does have rice in it but tbh I think my boy needs that or bone in his diet to keep firm, seems to be doing well on it, we only feed turkey&rabbit NDiet with raw atm and topped with zp somedays to fin the bag off.


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

I have always wondered about the high protein diets - say I as I still have a 5kg bag of ZP to open 

I have been using Acana singles (lamb and apple) which is about 23% protein, which I feel is quite a good level, I see Fromm is about the same - so maybe it's just a good ratio!

I went to the company website you got yours from Melissa and I see they do a Fromm Classics working dog bag which means there's no vat on it in the UK (that's what Eden do) that really keeps the price down - I didn't look further to see what the difference is between the Classics formula and the one you ordered - but look into it you could save a lot!! 

I can't get it here in Ireland either - but the Acana singles seems to be about the same ratio - so I will stick with that, once the dogs finish their giant bag of zp!!!


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Buildthemskywards said:


> I've just done the maths (don't ask my why at this time!) and it's actually cheaper than Eden whether you get the 6.75kg or 15kg. I worked it out based on the adult gold one because I thought that is what you'd get. I also think that's the most expensive type. The Fromm works out £3.65 per kg and the Eden works out £4 a kg based on the 6.75kg(Fromm) and 7.5kg(Eden) bags. Delivery for Fromm is £4.50 unless you spend over £50 (the website also sells toys and treats etc) and delivery for Eden is £4.99 unless you spend £75 which means 22.5kg in one go to qualify.
> .


Thanks for working it out  Will you keep them on the Puppy one? 

What do you think about the Oats and White Rice in the ingredients? Are these classed as good carbs that help firm up stools?


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Rach_Hudson said:


> Thanks for working it out  Will you keep them on the Puppy one?
> 
> What do you think about the Oats and White Rice in the ingredients? Are these classed as good carbs that help firm up stools?


I don't think the gold version has white rice in, just brown rice. Dog food advisor says:

The fourth item is brown rice, a complex carbohydrate that (once cooked) can be fairly easy to digest. However, aside from its natural energy content, rice is of only modest nutritional value to a dog.

The sixth item includes oatmeal, a whole-grain product made from coarsely ground oats. Oatmeal is naturally rich in B-vitamins, dietary fiber and is also (unlike many other grains) gluten-free.

The brown rice is a controversial ingredient but it's still a 4 star food and I wonder if the fact that it's easy to digest is a good thing for Mylo. Once the grain free 4 star nutritionals are out here I may switch them if it's ok for puppies because it's a 5 star food but I do wonder if the higher protien, grain free aspect may be too Rich for Mylo but I guess we'll see at the time.


----------

